# ONR, Wax, Clay



## SmudgerEBT (Sep 24, 2015)

Used following on my car which hasn't been washed for over 6 months (change in life)

Pre-Soak (2 Litre) at 2 caps to 2 Litre of water (strong but it had to cut thru alot of crud), left for 60 seconds

ONR at 2 caps to 10 Litre of water, using Big Red (forgot I had zymol sponge)

Due to level of dirt, it got two lots to remove.

Followed with 1 long spray per panel of the OPT Wax and using Serious Performance Fine clay mitt.

Overall, for a first go, happy with it. 

Next time will clean, dry, remove tar, wash again then wax clay.

I know this won't be a long lasting topping, but should be fine for my fornight or maybe monthly wash (limited to where I am).

It is certainly a system I am going to stick with. (Probably clay it every few months, as my paint work is knackered anyway after a mate borrowed the ca r and had it cleaned haha)


----------



## Bikeracer (Jan 16, 2015)

SmudgerEBT said:


> Pre-Soak (2 Litre) at 2 caps to 2 Litre of water (strong but it had to cut thru alot of crud), left for 60 seconds
> 
> ONR at 2 caps to 10 Litre of water, using Big Red (forgot I had zymol sponge)


I use one capful per half litre for a prewash.
I think your dilution for the wash solution could be a bit weak because an American gallon is 3.84 litres. So for two American gallons you need 7.68 litres per two capfuls.

Allan


----------



## Scottland (May 6, 2008)

Yeah 2 caps is 30ml, you want 4ml per litre so almost 3 caps for 10L


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

yep - assuming its the 32oz bottle then its 1 cap per US gallon or 3.7L. 10L would be 3 caps and use the same dilution for the pre-spray, but leave it a little longer as long as its not going to dry on a hot panel. I did mine tonight after the sun was off it, and sprayed 1/3 of the Stelvio and then went back and washed it.


----------

